# Neues Wheel oder doch vr + rennsitz?



## SgtMany (3. Juni 2018)

Tagchen,
Nachdem ich ja letztens schon den wakü plan übr den haufen geworfen habe da ich ne neue graka brauchte (wurde letztendlich auch ein neues psu da es eine gtx 1080 wurde) wollte ich gleich mal fragen was ich mir eher holen soll da ich das sim racing für mich entdeckt habe und es doch recht spaßig ist. 

Derzeitiges "racing" setup *lach* :
Schreibtisch mit bürostuhl und einem driving force gt. Monitor, 24" full hd *lach*.

Was sollte ich mir denn nun holen? Ich würde mir als wheel ein fanatec holen, als vr ne mixed reality mit dem playseat challenge

Hoffe auf BALDIGE Hilfe.
MFG
Euer SGT


----------



## Mitchpuken (3. Juni 2018)

Klingt nach ordentlich Budget  Dann schau mal hier vorbei. Kannst auch mal nach "alu rig oder "80/20 rig" googlen.

Weiß nicht, ob es dir was bringt wenn ich sage, dass Fanatec schon ganz gut ist, aber du schnell im vierstelligen Bereich landest. Fanatec hat ein große Auswahl und für jeden Geldbeutel was dabei, fängt aber schon recht weit oben an, wenn man mit Logitech & Co vergleicht   Da kann man sich schön zusammenstellen was man braucht. GT oder Formel Lenkrad, mit oder ohne Kupplung, H-Shifter ja oder nein...

Ein ungefähres Budget wäre schon gut zu wissen, weil 3 Baustellen (Rig, VR und "Wheel") sind schon nicht ohne


----------



## SgtMany (3. Juni 2018)

habe ja im titel wheel ODER vr + sitz (vr wäre bei mir wie gesagt mixed reality mit playseat challenge) , als wheel wiederrum ein fanatec csl elite ps4 edition (starter pack rabatt)

Hoffe man kann mir helfen :'D

Edit: damit will ich mich nur entscheiden können, im endeffekt hole ich mir rh alles, aber zuerst mal wheel oder vr + sitz und dann das andere (vr ist bei mir mixed reality, ist eigentlich p/l technisch ungeschlagen)


----------



## Mitchpuken (4. Juni 2018)

Das oder habe ich total überlesen, mein Fehler!

Von MR habe ich 0 Anhnung. Das DFGT ist bis auf die Pedale für das Geld echt nicht schlecht. Als nächstes würde ich mich daher um das RIG kümmern, unabhängig vom MR. Da du aber "nur" 1x 24" hast solltest du darauf achten, dass du den so nahe wie möglich zum Wheel positionieren kannst. Dann neue Pedale oder eben das fanatec set und als letztes MR, obwohl bei nur 1x 24" vielleicht doch MR vor dem neuen Wheel und damit bessere Standalonepedale 

1. Rig
2. Pedale
3. MR
4. Wheel


----------



## derschweizer (5. Juni 2018)

Ich habs gerad bestellt, das Set von Fanatec. Als extra noch das Loadcell Kit.

Habe jetzt ne Weile G29 Logitech hinter mir mit Vive und normalen Stuhl.

Leider hab ich für nen Rig keinen Platz, aber vom Fanatec Set verspreche ich mir schon sehr viel. 

Kann ja dann mal berichten....

(ps. kennt jemand ricardo.ch ? Mein G29 schläft dort


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (6. Juni 2018)

derschweizer schrieb:


> Ich habs gerad bestellt, das Set von Fanatec. Als extra noch das Loadcell Kit.


Viel Spaß damit. 

Und denk dir schonmal was aus, um die Pedale bzw. deinen Bürostuhl so zu sichern, dass nichts wegrutscht oder wegrollt.   Loadcell-Bremsen arbeiten halt mittels Druck und da muss man schon ein bisschen fester reindrücken.


----------



## derschweizer (6. Juni 2018)

Merci, klingt ja spannend. Ich hoffe es reicht die Pedaleinheit gegen die Wand zu stellen, unterm Schreibtisch, und meinen jetzigen Stuhl habe ich auf einer Isolationsmatte (Elektriker) stehen.

muss man einen Rennsitz dann nicht auch irgendwie vefestigen oder sind diese so schwer, das sie nicht wegrutschen?


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (6. Juni 2018)

derschweizer schrieb:


> muss man einen Rennsitz dann nicht auch irgendwie vefestigen oder sind diese so schwer, das sie nicht wegrutschen?


Rennsitze sind ja normalerweise in einem Gestell mit fester Verbindung zu den Pedalen verschraubt. Egal, ob man ein gekauftes fertiges Simrig (Playseat & Co) hat, oder so wie ich ein Eigenbau-Simrig aus Aluprofilen. 
Wegrutschen ist deshalb kein Thema.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Juni 2018)

Ein Fanatec Lenkrad + Pedale würde ich nur in Kombination mit nem Rennsitz (wo du beides anschrauben kannst) kaufen. Mein Holzschreibtisch war damit jedenfalls reichlich überfordert, daher hab ich mir nen RaceRoom Sitz dazu bestellt und das klappt eigentlich ziemlich gut.

VR würde ich dann als nächsten Schritt wagen. Wobei du es natürlich auch umgekehrt machen kannst. Ich hatte vorher ein Driving Force Pro Lenkrad hatte damit mit der Oculus Rift auch schon reichlich Spaß. Ist halt ne Prioritätensache.


----------



## derschweizer (7. Juni 2018)

doppelpost,kann gelöscht werden


----------



## ImpulseZ (9. Juni 2018)

Das Driving Force GT ist bereits ein gutes Lenkrad. Wenn du nicht gerade Hardcore driften möchtest ist ein H-Shifter oder Kupplungspedal nicht zwingend notwendig. 
Ein Wechsel vom Lenker wird dich weniger beeindrucken als wenn du einen ordentlichen Sitz oder gar VR mit einbringst. Natürlich sind die Fanatec Teile besser, aber ein leiserer FF Motor, schneller rücklauf oder gar ein so starker Motor, dass deine Freundin sich nicht traut dein Spielzeug anzufassen weil sie ihre Hand verlieren könnte, das ist jetzt auch nicht die Erfindung. 
Was Immersion angeht, wirst du mit VR einen viel größeren Sprung erleben, und hast durch den größeren FOV und freie Kopfbewegung sogar einen echten Vorteil im kompetitivem Spiel durch die bessere Übersicht und besseres Geschwindigkeitsgefühl. Die Software (bzw. das Spiel), welche das Force Feedback anspricht macht meistens einen größeren Anteil zum Realismus aus als der Lenker selbst, und ein DGT ist jetzt nicht gerade Discounter Müll.
Wenn es vom Budget passt, wäre beides aber trotzdem super.

Bezüglich VR würde ich auch eher zur Oculus greifen. In Deutschland sind die MR Headsets nicht so stark im Preis gefallen und eher gleichauf zur Rift. Diese bietet größeren FOV und besseres Tracking. Ist lediglich aufwendiger aufzubauen und der Unterschied in der Auflösung kaum bemerkbar.


----------



## claster17 (9. Juni 2018)

Hatte sowohl Oculus als auch ein Lenovo Explorer hier. Tracking und Bildqualität (OLED vs LCD) sind bei der Oculus besser und vom Auflösungsunterschied hab ich nichts gemerkt. Außerdem wird eine Hilfe zum korrekten Sitz der Brille und Einstellen der IPD (Augenabstand) bereitgestellt. Letztere wird auch von unterstützten Spielen ausgelesen, sodass der 3D-Effekt besser auf dich abgestimmt ist. Beides wird bei MR nicht geboten, sodass man die Brille so lange justieren muss, bis beide Augen ein scharfes Bild sehen.
Nachteil der Oculus ist die immense Hitze unter der Brille.

Solltest du jemals an Roomscale-Spiele denken, dann meide MR. Das Controller-Tracking funktioniert prinzipbedingt eher mangelhaft, weil die Kameras vorne am Headset die Controller sehen können müssen. Noch dazu sind letztere reichlich unergonomisch und klobig.
Für VR mit nur dem Headset ohne Controller hingegen klappt das Tracking ganz gut. Jedenfalls könnte ich dahingehend keinen Unterschied spüren.


----------



## onlygaming (9. Juni 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ein Fanatec Lenkrad + Pedale würde ich nur in Kombination mit nem Rennsitz (wo du beides anschrauben kannst) kaufen. Mein Holzschreibtisch war damit jedenfalls reichlich überfordert, daher hab ich mir nen RaceRoom Sitz dazu bestellt und das klappt eigentlich ziemlich gut.
> 
> VR würde ich dann als nächsten Schritt wagen. Wobei du es natürlich auch umgekehrt machen kannst. Ich hatte vorher ein Driving Force Pro Lenkrad hatte damit mit der Oculus Rift auch schon reichlich Spaß. Ist halt ne Prioritätensache.



Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen  Nur die Pedale rutschen mit der Loadcell Bremse auf Teppich leicht weg :/

Hatte das DVGT selber, Das Feedback ist ganz ok, die Pedale sind jedoch schlecht (m.M), die haben viel zu wenig Wiederstand, im Grenzbereich ohne ABS lässt es sich damit schlecht arbeiten. Beim Gaspedal das gleiche........
Der FFB Motor bzw. das Lenkrad generell ist relativ laut, dafür ist das Lenkrad günstig, bei dir jedoch schon vorhanden.  

Ich pers. Würde erst das Lenkrad upgraden da das Fahrgefühl einfach besser vermittelt wird. Nach 6 Jahren G27/G29/920 (Eh alles das gleiche, hatte das G27) bin ich nun auf Fanatec umgestiegen und bin begeistert, das FFB ist dermaßen stark und feinfühlig das kennt man vom G27 einfach nicht. Dazu ist die Base unhörbar, es schaltet sich je nach belastung ein Lüfter dazu der mit Headset von mir nicht wahrgenommen wird, ohne ist er schon deutlich hörbar (nicht laut). Die Pedale..... ein Traum, die Bremse packt richtig zu. (Mit Loadcell lässt sich die Stärke eigens anpassen(bis zu 90KG)) Die Verarbeitung/Qualität des Wheel´s in meinem Fall des Elite P1 Wheel´s  ist einfach super, die Nähte etc. sitzen perfekt. Im Gegensatz zum G27/920/29 ist das Lenkrad auch um einiges größer und dadurch realitätsgetreuer, das DVGT/G wirkt dagegen wie "Spielzeug" (nicht der FFB Motor der ist okay)

Habe mir nun auch das McLaren GT3 Wheel vorbestellt um in GT/Formel Wagen einfach noch mehr dieses "Feeling" zu haben


----------



## derschweizer (10. Juni 2018)

So, Pedale jetzt gesichert, danke für den Tip.

hab mir  dadurch nen viel besseren Abstand zwischen Pedalen und Lenkrad (was am Schreibtisch hängt) schaffen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Absolut zu empfehlen, Unterschiede, wie Tag und Nacht, egal ob Project Cars 2 oder Eurotrucksimulator 2

Vor allem die Loadcell Bremse macht sich selbst beim Truck fahren sehr bemerkbar und hilfreich.

Einzig die Plastikabdeckung auf dem Lenkrad musste ich festkleben,da drei Schraubengewinde im Plastik gebrochen sind,
Und das nur beim Aufbau und ich habe nicht rabiat aufgebaut, sondern vorsichtig.

Auch die Steuereinheit am Boden der Pedale liess sich schwer entfernen, da dem Set nur ungenügend passende Schraubendreher und Schrauben enthalten sind.

Eine Schraube der Steuereinheit konnte ich gar nicht mehr lösen und ich habe diese gelassen, incl. der Plastiklasche, der alten Steuereinheit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nutzt am besten euer eigenes Werkzeug, umd diese Schrauben nicht zu beschädigen, das mitgelieferte passt sehr schlecht.

Also ne menge Lob aber auch Kritikpunkte, aber im grossen und ganzen hat sich das Update mehr als gelohnt. Konnte mein G29 auch wieder an den Mann bringen.

stef


----------



## onlygaming (10. Juni 2018)

Die Idee mit dem Holz muss ich mit echt merken, danke für das teilen deiner Erfahrungen die du jetzt gemacht hast, habe nämlich das genau das Problem mit den Pedalen, das jene eben rutschen.....

Aber was sind das für Schrauben beim Holz? Hast du die Platte in die Fließen gebohrt?


----------



## derschweizer (10. Juni 2018)

Das erste, was bei mir jetzt rutscht, ist der Stuhl.  Wenn überhaupt was rutscht.
Dank der Gummimatte hält sich das in Grenzen.


----------



## SgtMany (19. Juni 2018)

Sry für die lange ausgebliebene antwort, iwie habe ich keine email gekriegt :'D


----------



## SgtMany (19. Juni 2018)

claster17 schrieb:


> Hatte sowohl Oculus als auch ein Lenovo Explorer hier. Tracking und Bildqualität (OLED vs LCD) sind bei der Oculus besser und vom Auflösungsunterschied hab ich nichts gemerkt. Außerdem wird eine Hilfe zum korrekten Sitz der Brille und Einstellen der IPD (Augenabstand) bereitgestellt. Letztere wird auch von unterstützten Spielen ausgelesen, sodass der 3D-Effekt besser auf dich abgestimmt ist. Beides wird bei MR nicht geboten, sodass man die Brille so lange justieren muss, bis beide Augen ein scharfes Bild sehen.
> Nachteil der Oculus ist die immense Hitze unter der Brille.
> 
> Solltest du jemals an Roomscale-Spiele denken, dann meide MR. Das Controller-Tracking funktioniert prinzipbedingt eher mangelhaft, weil die Kameras vorne am Headset die Controller sehen können müssen. Noch dazu sind letztere reichlich unergonomisch und klobig.
> Für VR mit nur dem Headset ohne Controller hingegen klappt das Tracking ganz gut. Jedenfalls könnte ich dahingehend keinen Unterschied spüren.



Ich muss noch sagen dass ich in österreich bin


----------

